# Fish Trap Modifications



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Now that I hae the Yukon assembled, I am looking for Ideas for Modifications to make it better to fish from. I already have the wear strips installed, but I am looking for Ideas to install Rod Holders, organize the sled, and generally make things better for the user.

Lets hear it guys...what have you done to make your flip style shanty better?


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Just a couple I've made.

beer Tap, hot tub, fireplace,sauna,bathroom with hot/cold water,and a 52 inch wide screen.

Oh yea, and a 10 foot brass pole for the girls on the dance floor ! :lol: :yikes: :evil:

i don't catch many fish but it's a helluva time!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Gillgitter said:


> Just a couple I've made.
> 
> beer Tap, hot tub, fireplace,sauna,bathroom with hot/cold water,and a 52 inch wide screen.
> 
> ...


Now Thats a shanty lol:lol:


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

To tell you the truth Trailfndr, after having mine for sooo many years...the only thing I have done to shanties besides Hyfax and a hard hitch, is to make a rectangular box with only half a top so I can slide my poles in it and they do not get damaged from anything else, like the heater or propane tank.......... most of my modafications have been to the four wheeler or down here the 3-wheeler for hauling things out there.....auger rack rear rack for buckets and minnows.....the one thing you could also do is a rubber backed carpet for the floor...to keep things from sliding around!!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Houghton laker said:


> To tell you the truth Trailfndr, after having mine for sooo many years...the only thing I have done to shanties besides Hyfax and a hard hitch, is to make a rectangular box with only half a top so I can slide my poles in it and they do not get damaged from anything else, like the heater or propane tank.......... most of my modafications have been to the four wheeler or down here the 3-wheeler for hauling things out there.....auger rack rear rack for buckets and minnows.....the one thing you could also do is a rubber backed carpet for the floor...to keep things from sliding around!!


Thanks...the Yukon comes with a sliding tray that holds fuel canisters and rods in place. can also be used for other small items. Also comes with a smaller rack to place between seats to hold small tackle items and even has 2 cupholders  Heck, this thing even comes with slings under each seat to hold things.

The rubber backed carpet is a great idea...I am also thinking about a block of foam cut-out to accomidate different items(minnow bucket, Vex, ect...) so nothing moves. Yukon is a bigger sled, so space should not be an issue.

Still searching for ideas for making a couple rod holders while fishing, trying to avoid bending over too much..


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

one problem we face down here in Ohio is that you arent allowed to take any kind of powered vehicle on the ice on a lot of big lakes.

So the "problem" i see is that it is a lot of work to drag the shanty behind you. After every 500 or thousand feet of walking, you switch hands, etc....your hand gets numb....its not a very efficient way to walk, with one or both hands behind you.

So, this year, now that i am going to have a shanty of my very own that i can do what i want to it, i am going to make a "harness" that i can wear, and clip to my rope, to place all the weight of the shanty on my midsection and chest!! Ill be able to walk with a normal stride, (or even with my hands in my coat pockets) and I hope that it reduces the effort of pulling the shanty by at least 20% or so.

So far i bought a roll of "belting" from a craft store. Its 1" polypropylene. I hope to cut and rivet something together that has a strap goin around my waist and twin straps coming from the waist over each shoulder.

All hooking together a few feet behind me, and then hooking to my shanty rope.

It wont really be secured to my body, only slipping over me, so if it ever needs to come off quickly.....it will.

Ive never seen one for sale or heard anyone talking about anything like this, so Im not sure if this might be a bad idea for some reason.

But it seems to me like it would make things a lot easier out on the ice. If anyone cares to comment on my idea (good or bad) feel free to say so. Id appreciate any input.

Like i said we are not allowed to use 4-wheelers on most of the good lakes in my area.

Good fishing!


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

sounds like something you could do with one of those new tree stand saftey harnesses. 

the first mod to your trap should always be to burn a small hole in the door with your lantern, like me! or rip it like riverboy did his


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

scottyhoover said:


> sounds like something you could do with one of those new tree stand saftey harnesses.
> 
> the first mod to your trap should always be to burn a small hole in the door with your lantern, like me! or rip it like riverboy did his


I'll pass on that one Scotty lol...

As for the Harness thing...I was planning to use one of those Deer Drags that you can buy almost anywhere, a single strap that goes across your chest from one shoulder I have two, So I will give them a try.


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Sounds like Scotty and Riverboy has a little to much fun in the shanty. Maybe they already had Gillgitters idea of a 10 ft brass pole for the girls. :lol: Looking for to rod holder ideas also, so as to not bend over all the time. something to keep waist high.

Lonnie


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

Just bought the Fishtrap Pro yesterday. Got to meet FishTales at BassPro. I like the deer harness idea. Might have to buy one. I'm also looking for a small bucket that fits in it also, maybe a 2 1/2 gal. size or so. 2 1/2 is easier to fill then 6 gal. Lol. TrailFndr let me now if you come up with anything good....Thanks.

Tim


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i think i'm going to try my hand at cementing in dividers into my trap pro. with hinges and lids. i would think some thin HDPE and some jbweld or plastiweld would do the trick, then i can flip a fish in, close it up, and all that. pour my minnows in (prolly line it with foam), and call it good, etc. etc.).

I'm not going to be able to use it this year (down in TX til may), but all this talk got me thinking. 

steve


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*[/color]**www.clamcorp.com actually makes 2 1/2 gallon buckets designed to slide right under your seat. should be in the accesories section.*


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Click on the link that Ozzgood posted and go to accessories, they have a rod hold in there. It looks like they adapted a spring type mop/broom holder that you can get cheap at any hardware store. They also have some 12 volt rope lights if you want to light it up.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I am looking at a square Minno-bucket at Gander Mtn. it has a locking lid, and a built in net to access minnows. no spill, and has its own air pump. 34.00 but may be a great idea to move them without spilling.

Made by Frabill...here is a link.. scroll down to the 1404 Min-O-Life

http://www.frabill.com/portaerate.html

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...sCatalogNumberFinder.giftCertificateURL=+&Que


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

As for the harness idea, I bought a deer drag a couple years ago at GM that worked great. it has 2 straps that go over your sholders and 1 around your waist, I dont do much pulling anymore but when I do it works great. I think it was like $4.

Joe


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks for the info on the deer drag....will check into it.


----------



## greenglass (Nov 3, 2002)

Any sled or shanty I've had I've always just cut off the way too short pulling cord that seems to comes standard on all of them and replaced with a much longer nylon rope. Get down to the edge of the lake and pull the loop over my head, put it at my waist and I start walking. Don't even know the sled is behind you. Hands are free to put in your pockets or if walking at night then they're free to carry the hand auger with the lantern hanging off the handle.
The harnesses you all are talking about seem like a pretty good idea but this is even more simple and certainly much less expensive. Just my 2/5's of a nickel ....


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

greenglass said:


> Any sled or shanty I've had I've always just cut off the way too short pulling cord that seems to comes standard on all of them and replaced with a much longer nylon rope. Get down to the edge of the lake and pull the loop over my head, put it at my waist and I start walking. Don't even know the sled is behind you. Hands are free to put in your pockets or if walking at night then they're free to carry the hand auger with the lantern hanging off the handle.
> The harnesses you all are talking about seem like a pretty good idea but this is even more simple and certainly much less expensive. Just my 2/5's of a nickel ....


Less expensive?? I think thats pretty much a toss-up. the Deer drag I have might have cost 2-4 bucks, but the 2 inch wide strap on it won't cut into the body the way that rope will, So I am thinking much more comfort, and 4 bucks is worth that added comfort to me.its the same system that you use otherwise, but the drag is attached to the rope they supply, and the drag is all that is wrapped over the body.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

TrailFndr said:


> As for the Harness thing...I was planning to use one of those Deer Drags that you can buy almost anywhere, a single strap that goes across your chest from one shoulder I have two, So I will give them a try.


I started using that kind of deer drag to my portable shanty last year. If your like me and bring along alot of gear, using one of these will definately make pulling your gear across the ice alot easier!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I too pulled the "too short" rope off mine and added a much longer piece. Put it around your chest and pull.

Another much less tiring way to pull is to get yourself a much younger companion and let him pull the stuff out there. Tell him you got a bad back. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

